# Ryan Air?



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have just returned from a holiday in Tenerife, we flew ryan air but through a online travel agents. 
As far as we knew we were fully paid up for our holiday. But when we arrived at Stansted Airport, firstly we had to check our selves in on a computer terminal. But We were then asked to pay for our luggage, as`we couldn't figure this out we had to go to the only check in there was which was for problems! This was supposed to cost £9.00 for the help. When we eventually got to the front of the line, we were told that the travel agent was at fault, as they should have charged us £19.00 each way for each bag up to 15kg. We`had been told that we could only take one bag each up to 15kg (paid for) so it cost us £76.00. But our friends who booked with the same travel agents (Seperate booking) were charged £113.00 for the same (2 bags each under 15kg) as they had not paid airport taxes? We head other people who were being charged extra monet for overweight hand luggage? In fact one of our party was overweight on the way back, and was charged an extra £30.00, we still have not worked out how the bag put weight on whilst we were over there? It was not allowed out by itself!
There is now some talk of chargeing £1.00 to visit the toilet on board. As if it isn't dear enough on board. My bar bill on the plane for 1 sandwich & a few drinks was over £50.00.
I know it started off as a cheap holiday, but I feel I would like to know the real price!! before I start my hol's.
Lovely holiday incidently, bit overcast, but warm enough to swim. 
By the way they broke my wife's mobility scooter on the return flight.
Then to cap it off my car snapped a fan belt on the way home. Took RAC 5 hrs to get us home, we were frozen, we both now have bad colds.
" I Need a holiday"
We are still trying to find out who is to blame, the travel company. or the airline.
Any one else had problems??????????????????
regards griz.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

griz616 said:


> I have just returned from a holiday in Tenerife, we flew ryan air but through a online travel agents.
> As far as we knew we were fully paid up for our holiday. But when we arrived at Stansted Airport, firstly we had to check our selves in on a computer terminal. But We were then asked to pay for our luggage, as`we couldn't figure this out we had to go to the only check in there was which was for problems! This was supposed to cost £9.00 for the help. When we eventually got to the front of the line, we were told that the travel agent was at fault, as they should have charged us £19.00 each way for each bag up to 15kg. We`had been told that we could only take one bag each up to 15kg (paid for) so it cost us £76.00. But our friends who booked with the same travel agents (Seperate booking) were charged £113.00 for the same (2 bags each under 15kg) as they had not paid airport taxes? We head other people who were being charged extra monet for overweight hand luggage? In fact one of our party was overweight on the way back, and was charged an extra £30.00, we still have not worked out how the bag put weight on whilst we were over there? It was not allowed out by itself!
> There is now some talk of chargeing £1.00 to visit the toilet on board. As if it isn't dear enough on board. My bar bill on the plane for 1 sandwich & a few drinks was over £50.00.
> I know it started off as a cheap holiday, but I feel I would like to know the real price!! before I start my hol's.
> ...


If you paid for a holiday with a travel agent then it should all be included I would have thought.
I had a friend visit us a while back with ryanair. His bag miraculously put on a kilo between coming and going back despite it being exactly the same bag and contents


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you want compensation then its usually the person you paid the money to who you approach!!!

Ryanair seem to be notoriously bad, fortunately they dont use Gatwick, we have Easyjet and Monarch to cause us grief and surprisingly, Air Lingus have just started doing low budget flights from Gatwick to Malaga - that should be fun. They´ve already started by offering extremely cheap flights, but you have to pay extra to use the door and sit down and use the loo etc........ Bringing the total cost to extortionate!


Jo xx
Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Ryanair have now stopped accepting anything except direct bookings so some of your problems should be of the past. They tried to tell me that a bag I had checked in at the Intercontinental at Berlin which was just on the limit in the hotel was above the limit when I got to Tempelhof. I demanded to see the Customs and Excise guys as their scales were wrong. I said it loud enough and long enough that somebody came, apologosied for the inconvenience and said that they would most definitely check it immediately. In the meantime, I was welcome to pass through. He, he. Very risky but I had hours to kill in Berlin and knew I was massively tight at Heathrow and was trying to avoid having to check anything if it all possible. Also I KNEW that I had checked it, thrown a few mags out at the hotel etc so it was marginal. Do not try unless you are fairly confident and have time to risk. A friend tried that on with Ryanair in Dublin and was spoofed. Ended up paying what she was asked for and dashing through the airport to catch the plane by seconds!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Jojo, Ryanair do fly Gatwick (although not to Alhaurín de la Torre!LOL)

My taxes on their ways


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Jojo, Ryanair do fly Gatwick (although not to Alhaurín de la Torre!LOL)
> 
> My taxes on their ways



Well I´ve never seen em at Gatwick, show me!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well I´ve never seen em at Gatwick, show me!
> 
> Jo xxx


Wow, that sounds like an offer I can't refuse!!!! Sadly, the quacks won't let me fly.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

*ryanair at gatwick*

[/ATTACH]


jojo said:


> Well I´ve never seen em at Gatwick, show me!
> 
> Jo xxx











there u go jo 
lol


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> If you paid for a holiday with a travel agent then it should all be included I would have thought.
> I had a friend visit us a while back with ryanair. His bag miraculously put on a kilo between coming and going back despite it being exactly the same bag and contents


Well that is my first attack.
As I said we know all about bags getting pregnant.
Regards griz


----------

